# Taste Festival - 2 tickets for €30 (€37 with booking fee)



## sam h (23 Apr 2010)

It's on the 10th to 13th June & normally €25 per ticket

Use the code "taste30" and you can get 2 tickets for €30 (but they charge a whopping €3.50 per ticket booking fee)


----------



## RMCF (24 Apr 2010)

Was at this 2 years ago and its a really good day out, although anything you have to buy at it is very expensive (may have changed now due to the recession).

If the weather was guaranteed, I'd do it every year (pity I'm in Donegal).


----------

